# Recycled



## 5760rj (Nov 23, 2018)

26" in front, 24" in back with a tractor seat and a pivoting kickstand hand a hand horn underneath, made from scrap, the springer is using a skateboard wheel in place of the spring and with saddle bags




















, I see stuff around here like this all the time....


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Nov 23, 2018)

That's cool!


----------



## Allrounderco (Nov 23, 2018)

LOVE it!


----------



## Boris (Nov 24, 2018)

5760rj said:


> 26" in front, 24" in back with a tractor seat and a pivoting kickstand hand a hand horn underneath, made from scrap, the springer is using a skateboard wheel in place of the spring and with saddle bagsView attachment 906734
> 
> View attachment 906735
> 
> ...




One tough lookin' bike Ron!!!


----------



## 5760rj (Nov 24, 2018)

Boris said:


> One tough lookin' bike Ron!!!



this next bike if i can find the guy riding it puts him about 6 to 8 feet into the air seated, another crazy custom, it's crazy to see this guy ride by and be higher than stop signs, I'll see if i can get that one next......


----------



## anders1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Kind of cool! Interesting to look at...


----------



## Sven (Nov 25, 2018)

Very cool!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2018)

Cool bike, that seat looks comfortable and love the kickstand.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 26, 2018)

Cool bike very creative nice job !


----------

